# Good News from the ASPCA!



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

GREAT NEWS! THE CAPTIVE WILDLIFE SAFETY ACT WAS SIGNED BY PRESIDENT
BUSH FRIDAY! 

Last month, the U.S. Senate passed S. 269, which limits the keeping of
lions, tigers, leopards, cheetahs, jaguars, and cougars as pets by
prohibiting the interstate transport of them for this purpose. A
similar bill passed in the House of Representatives as well (H.R.
1006)! On Friday, President Bush signed the bill into law. The
Captive Wildlife Safety Act will not only benefit many states that are
considering similar legislation, but will also establish a consistent
policy for all states. 

This new legislation will prohibit the interstate transport and trade
in lions, tigers, leopards, cheetahs, jaguars, and cougars intended
for use as pets. Although these animals may seem playful and safe when
young, they grow to become powerful and potentially dangerous animals
as adults. We all have read about serious and deadly altercations

involving many of these animals when kept in the home, or in
captivity. These animals are wild by nature and should not be kept in
captivity, except in certain facilities such as qualified and approved
zoos and sanctuaries. The Captive Wildlife Safety Act will help
insure the well-being of these beautiful creatures, as well as protect
the public from the dangers inherent in keeping them as pets.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm happy that went through, it is very dangerous to keep these wild animals as home pets!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I just read it tonight in my newsleter! That is great news..we are on the right track !


----------

